# LTC w/ paratubal cyst removal



## paula f3 (Aug 19, 2009)

pt had a LTC w/ excision of bilateral paratubal cysts removed would this be considered incidental 

Thanks for your help


----------



## imjsanderson (Aug 19, 2009)

Is this a C-section with a cystectomy?  If so, I do not believe these would be bundled.  I would also cod ethe cystectomy 58925-51 with it's proper diagnosis code.


----------



## paula f3 (Aug 20, 2009)

sorry if I was not clear, pt had a laparoscopic tubal coagulation and at the same time physician encountered the paratubal cysts, which he in turn excised.  Wondering if the cyst removal are considered inclusive.

Paula


----------

